# AFRICAN CUISINES -  Accra Banana Peanut Cake (Ghana)



## tastesgreat (Apr 29, 2010)

I tell you there great cuisines in africa Treat yourself and families to this great Ghanian recipe and other African recipes daily on this thread 

*Accra Banana Peanut Cake (Ghana*)

    1 1/4 c  butter,softened
        2 c  sugar
        4    eggs,beaten
        4 c  flour
      1/4 c  cake flour
        1 t  salt
        4 t  baking powder
      1/2 t  baking soda
        8    bananas,mashed
      1/2 c  peanuts,coarsely chopped
      1/2 c  sugar
        1 t  cinnamon

  In a large bowl, cream together the butter and sugar.  Add the eggs
  and beat to combine.  In a separate bowl, stir together the flour, salt,
  baking powder, and Baking soda.  Stir the flour mixture into the butter
  mixture alternately with the bananas and peanuts.

  Pour the batter into the prepared pan and bake for 30 minutes, or until
  a wooden skewer inserted in the center comes out clean.  Remove from the oven and allow to cool on a wire rack.

  Stir together the 1/2 cup sugar and cinnamon.  Sprinkle the sugar
  mixture over the top of the cake as soon as you remove it from the oven.

  Makes 1 - 9x13 cake


----------



## normatassler (Apr 29, 2010)

Banana-Peanut cake sounds delicious!  Can't wait to try.


----------

